# "Big Brother" Is Watching



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ever have privacy concerns? Here is new information on the subject. Now that we are or are going to be expats in paradise, I could not care less if my native US knows what I think on subjects or where I am on the planet.
But a thought occured to me. What if this location information is being filtered to "this" government? That does bother me for two reasons. One, because no one really needs the information. Two and far more important--- With the level of corruption an obvious concern to all of us expats here; this location information could filter down to a more local level where we could become "real time" targets for the never ending police set-ups. Scary thought considering where we are. Maybe the older "dumb phones" are still the best eep:...

{Source: FOX News}


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Ever have privacy concerns? Here is new information on the subject. Now that we are or are going to be expats in paradise, I could not care less if my native US knows what I think on subjects or where I am on the planet.
> But a thought occured to me. What if this location information is being filtered to "this" government? That does bother me for two reasons. One, because no one really needs the information. Two and far more important--- With the level of corruption an obvious concern to all of us expats here; this location information could filter down to a more local level where we could become "real time" targets for the never ending police set-ups. Scary thought considering where we are. Maybe the older "dumb phones" are still the best eep:...
> 
> {Source: FOX News}


Jet valid point to be concerned with if they care. At the age of 61 I have done many things for my county and earned the right to say what I want. No one on this earth can make my life anymore miserable than what I have gone through. Been there done that is just a drop in the bucket. So from my stand point I'll say what I want when I want about my country. I on the other hand am not Filipino therefore I do not have the right to voice an opinion. But I do have the right to express my frustrations at things I have to do to get things done. There is always a better way to do things. 
To be honest if you have to worry about what you say on Facebook Twitter then don't have an account. There are key words the Nerd Nazis look for, you can imagine so just don't use them.:ear: they are listening


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Another thing to think about; As an ExPat, you lose your right to privacy that you used to have when you were home. Even now, I am thinking that right is no longer there back home. What used to require a U.S. court order to access, now seems to be available under the guise of "National Security". Freedoms sacrificed for by people such as C_Acton & I are gradually being taken away and nobody seems to be stopping it. 

Assume that anything on the web is 100% public and perfectly legal to be used against you (by your home government or the country you are residing in). Freedom of speech is still there but does that mean it ends if you can be fired for saying something not necessarily in accordance with your company's policies or government's ideas?

I do not even trust VPNs to protect me from being monitored. I use it for security from criminals and hackers mostly.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jon I agree 100% your view on VPN is an absolute. The government in any country
has the funds and technology to monitor virtually everything. So that being known just think about this you use a credit card its tracked with what you bought where you bought it. Bank transaction are tracked. Not to mention the given Facebook Twitter Instagram the list goes on. But they will not mess with you provided they don't see you as a threat. With the vast number of things / people to monitor we are just gold fish in the ocean. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree, keep a low profile and just mind my own business. I do my best to withdraw from politics when it comes to other countries (other than the U.S.) and with the U.S. I still do not push the envelope.

It's amazing how many people think that just because "they can" doesn't mean that "they should" post inflammatory stuff on the Social Networks. 

All of the bank transactions are tracked and it can be quite painful sometimes when making online purchases from overseas. This is mainly for fraud protection.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I find myself agreeing with you both on all points. The fact that your/we have close to the same thinking in this further adds to the concern. Being in a foreign country the loss of privacy and quite possible freedom of speech is about par for the course. But to think that these things are happening in the States, England, Canada, and other countries is downright frightening.
Where many rights still exist at home in the US, I am honestly wondering how much longer it will be before the general population says enough is enough and forces a change to roll back what is happening now? I'm even starting to wonder if they will come to their senses in time at all? Only thing I truly miss about home is the high mountain trout fishing and deer hunting but have absolutely no intention of going back-ever. Never thought much about these things before moving to the islands. Perhaps it is being so disconnected from the US that lets me see thing more clearly and for what they really are. Still awfully scary!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I think that it is a slow creeping decay that has been going on now over the last 13 years. I believe that it will take something major to wake up the populace and then in typical fashion there will be some knee jerking going on.

Our perspective can be a little less influenced by the daily rut being published and broadcast by the media in the states. We are not force fed it and inundated.

Think of it like this. An abusive relationship where the woman is verbally abused, then gradually beaten routinely over time. Eventually she is numb to it and doesn't "wake" up until it is at a crisis point. Then when she steps out of it she looks back and "wonders why she stayed"? The answer is it slowly crept up on her.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> I think that it is a slow creeping decay that has been going on now over the last 13 years. I believe that it will take something major to wake up the populace and then in typical fashion there will be some knee jerking going on.
> 
> Our perspective can be a little less influenced by the daily rut being published and broadcast by the media in the states. We are not force fed it and inundated.
> 
> Think of it like this. An abusive relationship where the woman is verbally abused, then gradually beaten routinely over time. Eventually she is numb to it and doesn't "wake" up until it is at a crisis point. Then when she steps out of it she looks back and "wonders why she stayed"? The answer is it slowly crept up on her.


100% right on the mark. And again, it sure makes me glad as he"" that I'm here. I'll take my changes with the set-up and the local BS any day...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just watch for banks taking your money to bail them out or AKA bail in's ..as things get worse feds will be desperate for loot.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Glen48 said:


> Just watch for banks taking your money to bail them out or AKA bail in's ..as things get worse feds will be desperate for loot.


Not much would surprise me at this stage of the game. Will be interesting (if that's the right word) to see how it all goes over the next five to 10 years..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

This thread pertains to what consumes quite a bit of my thoughts lately. I am just kind of hoping that we can complete our agenda and get out of here before this "house of cards" goes totally to pot as it may be very hard to migrate after it starts. Once we complete what we have started, we are planning to relocate to Panay Island. There is a lot of underground rumbling going on at the present, going to be some interesting times, maybe dangerous times.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> This thread pertains to what consumes quite a bit of my thoughts lately. I am just kind of hoping that we can complete our agenda and get out of here before this "house of cards" goes totally to pot as it may be very hard to migrate after it starts. Once we complete what we have started, we are planning to relocate to Panay Island. There is a lot of underground rumbling going on at the present, going to be some interesting times, maybe dangerous times.
> 
> Fred


I agree Fred, many of us from the States and other countries as well withdrawal most of their retirement acct(s) balance every month here. Some must stuff mattresses like in the old days and others use built-in under the floor safes.
Thinking is that if the US economy does eventually fall, the rest of the world would follow in short order until a new dominant currency evolves. If it is going to happen, I just hope we all have enough stashed away to survive in at least some kind of comfort here. That kind of a financial crash will greatly effect even the Philippines. So it pays to at least plan for the worst while hoping for the best.
I still don't see anything major happening within this year or next but one never knows for sure. Hope you're able to get over here before long anyway---you're missing all the pre-summer warm weather. Just past 3pm Sunday here and it's 94f outside. Got to love it!!


Gene...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

If Germany can't get their gold what sort of sign is that???


----------

